# need help need a forum in portuguese!!!



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

do u know any detailing forum in Portuguese have a friend in Brazil that is looking to found out 

any help appreciate:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Here you go 

http://www.detalhe.net/forum/


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

momentum001 said:


> do u know any detailing forum in Portuguese have a friend in Brazil that is looking to found out
> 
> any help appreciate:thumb:


http://www.detalhe.net/forum/

http://www.care4wheels.com/forum/

http://www.carpremium.net/forum/index.php

http://www.detalhe-pro.com/forum/

Existem mais mas não me recordo.

São todos fóruns comerciais de lojas, excluindo o care4wheels.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Boas, também aconselho o care4wheels.:thumb:


----------

